# Importing a van to Spain?



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

As van prices are so astronomical in Spain im thinking of importing a van from the UK. It would have partial side windows and 6/7 seats. Somthing like a Vauxhall Vivaro. Also it would be Left hand drive.

Is this possible? What potential pitfalls do we face? Can you import a RHD van?

thanks for any advice on the questions asked above.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Have a read of the sticky above... driving in Spain

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/82671-driving-spain-info.html


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a read of the sticky above... driving in Spain
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/82671-driving-spain-info.html


Thanks, I have but nothing to help me as such.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As far as I know, you cant bring a commercial vehicle over here permanently

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes so far we have not found a legal way to keep our UK RHD van here permanently. We have been told that you can only have a commercial vehicle here for up to 3months and you cannot have it changed over to Spanish plates. 

I have heard on the grapevine lately that it could be possible were there to be windows etc put in (we have a panel van) but we have not been able to confirm that.

Can't say on a LHD. What I would say however though is by the time you go through the hassle of paperwork and costs of having it changed over, you may well would prefer to just pay the extra and pay it here.

Remember it's a) a buyers market and b) the warranty is a decent one that does cover everything unlike UK ones. The only reason we brought ours with us instead of buying a new one was because it is a professional dog vehicle with solid kennels and we were bring our dogs in it too else we would have just sold it back in the UK and started over here.


----------



## thehenderson (Jul 16, 2011)

I looked into importing a car then decided against it! too much hassel for me.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> I have heard on the grapevine lately that it could be possible were there to be windows etc put in (we have a panel van) but we have not been able to confirm that.


I wouldn't have thought so as they will not re-register factory built rh drive motorhomes which are van based . 

You cannot re-matriculate rh drive vans & lorrys due to visbility restrictions. You would have no problems re-matriculating a lh drive UK registered van.


----------

